
The Makers Guide on What Not to Do When Launching a New Startup or Product - wendydean
https://medium.com/@team_96861/how-not-to-launch-c4067ae30c28
======
wonderofworld
This is the type of thing people need to share! Stories of what not to do

------
bezosbaldballs
Pretty interesting, failure is always good. How do you curate content?

------
jonnydubowsky
Thanks for this! Super helpful to have such specific examples. You're website
is beautiful btw!

